# My Mk2



## Steve Shannon (Jun 18, 2016)

I was at the cabin today, so I thought I would take some pics:

















Zamak headstock.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been sitting here thinking that there was something hinky about your serial number with a Zamak headstock and legs, and the final version carriage traverse.  The number for a 10100 should have been over 8000.  Then it dawned on me, and also explains the "1" stamped over the "2" on the nameplate.  You machine was originally built as a 10200 Metric.  Someone (possibly even Clausing) converted it to a 10100 by changing the gears and the treading chart.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jun 19, 2016)

That makes sense. I got it second hand in about 85 or 86. I don't know it's history before that. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jun 19, 2016)

This is a test:
Attached picture using camera icon in Tapatalk:



Same picture using paper clip, which should be an upload to the forum, rather than cached at Tapatalk:



Comments, please.



 Steve Shannon


----------



## JR49 (Jun 19, 2016)

Steve,  I haven't been seeing any of your pics in any of your posts (just the box with red X's). But, in the post above, the first pic was the same red X but the second one using paper clip (whatever that is), the pic was there perfectly.  In case it matters, I'm using an HP computer with Windows 10, and Internet Explorer.  Hope this helps, and that I will be seeing your pics in the future.  JR49


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jun 19, 2016)

JR49 said:


> Steve,  I haven't been seeing any of your pics in any of your posts (just the box with red X's). But, in the post above, the first pic was the same red X but the second one using paper clip (whatever that is), the pic was there perfectly.  In case it matters, I'm using an HP computer with Windows 10, and Internet Explorer.  Hope this helps, and that I will be seeing your pics in the future.  JR49


JR49,
That's exactly what it means. I apologize that you couldn't see my previous pics. Until wa5cab told me early this morning I didn't have a clue that my pics were so problematic. So, from now on I'll post pictures the other way.  As I stumble across my old posts I'll try to remember to fix them too.
Again, I am sorry, and thanks to our fearless Atlas forum moderator for setting me straight!


 Steve Shannon


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve,

The second photo looks fine (whatever it is).  The first one is still just a red X unless I open your post for Edit, in which case for some strange reason the photos show up.  But as I wrote earlier, only Moderators and above have access to Edit.

Actually, I'm not certain why they don't show up either when one views the thread or when one clicks on what should be an active link.  Obviously either something to do with tappatalk or something to do with how this site treats a tappatalk link.  I haven't yet but will pass on to Admin the information you sent me last night.  However, as I wrote earlier, all around it's better to have the actual image stored on this site.  One thing that aggravates me with eBay is that if one of my followed searches turns up something that I actually want to buy, and I buy it, the photo in the notification email disappears more often than not shortly after the seller ships the item.  If I bought three similar items (say three MOLO's), by the time that they all three arrive, the photos have disappeared and because of other eBay and eBay seller shortcomings, there is no way in which to determine who I bought any of the three from or other than guessing, how much I paid for a specific one.

So, as a general message to everyone - if you are going to include a photo(s) in your post, either upload it to your Album and then link to it, or use the UPLOAD A FILE or the MORE OPTIONS buttons and life will be better for all.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jun 20, 2016)

When posting a photo from Tapatalk, a person can choose either the camera icon, which only places a link in the message. That link is not being handled well. I won't use that option again.
Instead I will use the paper clip icon, which actually attaches the photo. That may use more room on the server, but it's the better way too go. It's every bit as easy to use as the way I was doing it, but it has the added advantage of allowing people who are not Tapatalk users to see the pictures. 
I'm sorry I have been doing it the other way.


 Steve Shannon


----------

